# Basic 2005 Silverado by JML Audio



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

We don't get to mess with trucks that often, so it is always nice to work on something a little different.

Thanks for taking a look, any feedback is greatly appreciated 


System Diagram 

Source Unit: Clarion Pro Audio

Satellite Radio: Clarion 

Speakers: DLS Ultimate 

Speaker Amplifier: Zapco

Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco

Wiring: Stinger & Lightning Audio

Battery: SVR

Sound Dampening: Cascade Audio Engineering 




The Vehicle Itself









Original Dash Kit









Custom Dash Kit and Subwoofer Control Mounting




































Component Speakers




































Custom Engineered Subwoofer Enclosure




































Custom Plexi machined and etched Chevy Logos













































Rear System Layout




































































































Battery and Circuit Breaker



























Sound Dampening


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice little install. Havent seen you post anything new in a while. your installs always kick some serious ass! question though, whats stopping the rear seat from resting on the subs?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bobditts said:


> Nice little install. Havent seen you post anything new in a while. your installs always kick some serious ass! question though, whats stopping the rear seat from resting on the subs?


Jesus


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

You can see here there's a pretty decent sized gap between the sub box and the seats. The seats don't sag much at all when someone sits in them. I would suspect that for reasonably sized individuals sitting there it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Damn! I like your install. Nice and neat!


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ya or put some stoppers of some kind on the bottom side of the seat, so if it were to happen the stoppers would rest on the box. Maybe could have done a little better deadening, but then again there is never enough for people on DIYMA.  Very well organized and put together install. Great job.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I did notice there was a gap but I didnt see anything to stop the seat from sagging when someone sits on it. im just curious, thats all.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Once again, very nice install. We sound like a broken record lol.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Once again, very nice install. We sound like a broken record lol.


Agreed.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

What model Treos were used?


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the same truck and I am working on the install now. 

I am curious as to how the amps are secured to the back wall?

As for the seat it is a limited range hinge that will not sag. Maybe with 600lbs on it it might a 1/16" or something. There are kits made to raise the rear seat up as a unit that gives more space beneath the seat.

Nice install


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

fej said:


> I am curious as to how the amps are secured to the back wall?


Heh, I was just about to ask myself 

-aaron


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like it's screwed directly to the back wall. I have done it before by liquidnailing a piece of MDF to the back wall and screwed into that instead. The owner was very insistant that I didn't screw through the back wall but he still wanted them mounted there.  If you know a guy with a welder you could probably weld a piece of metal in there and mount to that instead.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice work. Anyone else looking for Chevy Full-size truck ideas check out the Avalanche install I did for my father...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8117


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

There is a truck install posted here that is using what I am guessing is a 1/2" MDF piece cut to fill in the "low slots" in the back wall glued in and then is using a mounting board for the amp that is screwed to that wood. It is a nice install thus far, and no knock on this one but it is a lot more thought out and thorough.


----------

